# Mahlkonig EK43S. Funnel use instead of hopper



## gherop (Jun 22, 2018)

Dear friends

I just bought a brand new EK43S for in home use. Because of lack in space I am wondering if I could withdraw BOTH the hopper and the underneath lying "adapter", that holds the hopper and instead place a funnel with max. 3.4 cm diameter. A 3.4 cm feeding diameter will assist the coffee beans to fall directly in the grinder in a similar way as using the hopper. I would appreciate any comment, suggestion or recommendation from other owners.


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

https://www.artisansmith.com.au/products/ek43-smart-doser-stainless-steel-hopper


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

An Aeropress funnel also works


----------



## gherop (Jun 22, 2018)

Why not using a glass funnel like the one in the photo


----------



## gherop (Jun 22, 2018)

The highest part of the funnel has a 12 cm diameter and the lower part has a 3.4 cm diameter and can sit on the top of the grinder, which opening is approximately 3.5 cm.


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

Or a Kilner funnel for filling jam jars. There are pictures of mine on here somewhere, just grind a 3 or 4 slits in the bottom bit. Works a treat for single dosing.

https://caterspeed.co.uk/product/kilner-stainless-steel-funnel/

That one I think, but check the size.


----------



## gherop (Jun 22, 2018)

Finally I proceed buying 4x 50 ml metal receivers

https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-4Pcs-Stainless-Steel-Mini-Cup-Mug-Drinking-Coffee-Beer-Tumbler-Camping-Travel/162927013845


----------



## gherop (Jun 22, 2018)

jeebsy said:


> An Aeropress funnel also works


Thanks for your reply. But is the bottom diameter of the aeropress funnel less than the 3.5 cm entrance (without hopper and adapter), of the ek43?


----------



## arellim (May 9, 2016)

gherop said:


> Thanks for your reply. But is the bottom diameter of the aeropress funnel less than the 3.5 cm entrance, without hopper and adapter, of the ek43?


I understand the throught of the ek43s is smaller than the standard Ek43 (where people typically use an Aeropress funnel as an adaptor)


----------



## gherop (Jun 22, 2018)

I think that both currently produced EK43S and EK43 are exactly the same and the only difference is the body height. So, the aeropress funell may be one of the best solutions.

By the way do you know the aeropress funell diameter?


----------



## gherop (Jun 22, 2018)

Since the aeropress funnel doesn't fit properly and you need some extra effort to make it work, I found another way using the other parts. It works extremely well and you also have a cover to avoid dust and other objects to fall inside the grinder. In addition it is aesthetically nice. By this way you may not have a lid, but is it really necessary???

With this configuration the total height is 56 cm instead of 68 cm (800gr hopper).

View attachment 35528


----------



## Lav (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## gherop (Jun 22, 2018)

Very beautiful. But is there any cover at the top?

How much does it cost and where can you buy it? Is the Titus Portafilter holder working perfectly and without problems? Does it need any maintenance?


----------



## Lav (Aug 1, 2015)

gherop said:


> Very beautiful. But is there any cover at the top?














> How much does it cost and where can you buy it?


It is my own design and was printed by a friend of mine - if you like you can copy the stl or step files from here:

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/soeszqio05adjnr/AAAufoiD352_7BCBaFBiS54ia?dl=0



> Is the Titus Portafilter holder working perfectly and without problems?


Yes - but you will have to spray a drip or two water on the beans before grinding - to minimize the static...



> Does it need any maintenance?


No, not other than normal cleaning...


----------



## arellim (May 9, 2016)

I think I will look into getting a wooden 'cap' with rubber o ring to sit on top of the ek43s with no mini hopper etc.

im not sure why if you are single dosing you need any more than just the opening?

Andy


----------



## gherop (Jun 22, 2018)

Lav said:


> It is my own design and was printed by a friend of mine - if you like you can copy the stl or step files from here:
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/soeszqio05adjnr/AAAufoiD352_7BCBaFBiS54ia?dl=0
> 
> ...


 Thanks for your very interesting and in depth reply. I must admit as well that your hopper design is beautiful.

Concerning the water spraying of the coffee beans before grinding I can understand that by this way the static electricity can be eliminated, but I am curious about the details of this procedure. I am also wondering if the presence of water affects the grinding resulting in a less than perfect coffee quality. Any comment about how the water spraying affects the grinding and the coffee quality in the cup will be appreciated...

[/SIZE]


----------



## gherop (Jun 22, 2018)

arellim said:


> I think I will look into getting a wooden 'cap' with rubber o ring to sit on top of the ek43s with no mini hopper etc.
> 
> im not sure why if you are single dosing you need any more than just the opening?
> 
> Andy


From my side, I am wondering if the lid of the portafilter has a critical role in grinding, since when opened the whole coffee mass falls immediately into the grinder. Is in this way the powder particle size distribution different compared to the size distribution that is obtained when coffee beans are added through the grinder opening???


----------



## Lav (Aug 1, 2015)

Who would want to turn on the grinder - immediately to find out that you just destroyed your burrs.... because a screw or other parts accidentally was dropped into the hopper 

That is why I made the lid - not using it during the grinding process


----------



## gherop (Jun 22, 2018)

Anyway this is my current configuration. On the top of the aeropress sits the paper filter holder that simulates the lid of a hopper. By this way the EK43 expensive burrs are protected...


----------



## arellim (May 9, 2016)

Each to their own- but that for me is not aesthetically pleasing! (I'm sure some would argue that the EK43 is not either!!)

At the moment, I just drop my beans straight in with no funnel or hopper- it works perfectly well!

When not in use, I am currently leaving my tamp (V1 Londinium) in the top, but I have commissioned a wenge-lid to sit there in the longer term.

Thanks

Andy


----------



## gherop (Jun 22, 2018)

X


----------



## gherop (Jun 22, 2018)

I agree with you concerning the aesthetics. For the top of the EK43 only a nice cover is needed, that would fit perfectly in the entrance and remain stable, thus protecting all the input area. But for the grinded coffee receiver things are more complicated. A cheap but effective solution that could avoid water spraying is a stainless steel cylinder receiver with appropriate dimensions. It should be approximately 100 ml and with a max diameter of 58 mm and a min of 48 mm for baskets of this size. The 100 ml capability cup I propose avoid the spreading of the coffee out of the cup when grinding. I used one with a 70 ml max water capability and it wasn't perfect, so this is the reason I suggest 100ml...


----------



## hasyldz (Aug 21, 2018)

im really surprised no real coffee solution has been created for this, still amazes me. Was actually having this conversation today, looking for something to fit myself, it shouldn't be this hard considering how many ek43's are around.


----------



## gherop (Jun 22, 2018)

I think Mahlkonig or somebody else

could solve the problem very easy providing as accessories a cap for covering the entrance and a stainless steel receiver. This receiver could be available in different diameters depending on the diameter of the baskets...


----------



## arellim (May 9, 2016)

Okay; I said I was getting something made, and here it is below.

I understand wood isn't to everyone's taste, but I love it; and commissioned a piece in 'wenge' to match the Londinium. I also got a PF funnel made at the same time. Happy to pass on contact details for those that also one one.

I just take off lid, pour in beans and pop lid back on. Maybe I'll take a bit off the bottom so it sits a little more flush- maybe not.

  

  

  

  

  

  

Andy


----------



## gherop (Jun 22, 2018)

Excellent wood art and beautiful photos. Really amazing accessories.

But I have one suggestion.

Perhaps you could avoid using your fantastic PF funnel, thus shortening preparation time and number of steps, by choosing a stainless steel coffee collector with the right diameter and volume.


----------



## arellim (May 9, 2016)

gherop said:


> Excellent wood art and beautiful photos. Really amazing accessories.
> 
> But I have one suggestion.
> 
> You could avoid using your fantastic PF funnel, thus shortening preparation time and number of steps, by choosing a stainless steel coffee collector with the right diameter and volume.


Thank you.

I'm all for hearing improvements to my routine! Currently I am just grinding straight into the PF with the funnel attached (no coffee catching cup of any sort!). It is super quick!

What you think?


----------



## gherop (Jun 22, 2018)

But how gentle can you use the bag holder handle (bhh) and be sure that there is no grinded coffee stacked in the machine?

I tried myself your routine some weeks ago, using a metallic PF funnel one-two times to grind straight in the PF, but when I used the handle to "empty" the grinder, coffee went all-around the place.

So far I am looking for a Stainless Steel collector, ideally with a top diameter of 5.7 cm and 100 cm3 volume. By this way I will put away the PF funnel.


----------



## arellim (May 9, 2016)

gherop said:


> But how gentle can you use the bag holder handle (bhh) and be sure that there is no grinded coffee stacked in the machine?
> 
> I tried myself your routine some weeks ago, using a metallic PF funnel one-two times to grind straight in the PF, but when I used the handle to "empty" the grinder, coffee went all-around the place.
> 
> So far I am looking for a Stainless Steel collector, ideally with a top diameter of 5.7 cm and 100 cm3 volume. By this way I will put away the PF funnel.


Maybe I'll take a video and show you?

I still give the BHH a good 'thwacking' whilst holding the PF under.

You can see in photo 1 I have the artisan smith dosing cup; this is good, but I prefer my new technique.

I should say that I notice a BIG difference in spraying the beans twice with water before grinding!

Andy


----------



## gherop (Jun 22, 2018)

A video in which you first spray with water and then you grind straight into the portafilter would be highly appreciated !!!

But I must admit that I am not enthusiastic with the idea of spraying. Can you avoid this step with no side effects?


----------



## sharkroman (Aug 10, 2018)

Feel like I need to contribute to this thread as I actually have a custom designed solution working, similar to the artisan one got it off evil bay, see pic of it


----------



## Oxholm (Mar 1, 2017)

sharkroman said:


> Feel like I need to contribute to this thread as I actually have a custom designed solution working, similar to the artisan one got it off evil bay, see pic of it
> 
> View attachment 36352
> 
> ...


Where did you get that hopper .. and for how much ?

Evil bay doesnt ring any bells here 

Sendt fra min SM-N950F med Tapatalk


----------



## gherop (Jun 22, 2018)

A) Sharkroman this is a very interesting hopper but still needs a cap in order to be in the safe side.

B) Does your coffee collector fit exactly (+-1mm) in your portafilter, so you can transfer your grinded coffee by just turning it upside down?


----------



## sharkroman (Aug 10, 2018)

hey

Not sure if the forum allows posting links to external sites, but if you search EK43 small hopper on ebay it should be the first item

Quite costly but quality is top-notch, very heavy comparing to the stock plastic hopper.

A)In terms of safety (without lid), if you can see the video/gif I posted, You will notice it has a spring-loaded gate in the hopper that's operated by the wood handle, so perfect for weight-dose routine for single O in a cafe or at home.

B)I use a copper catch up and transfer via a cheap plastic funnel to the portafilter, but if your budget allows, I heard the Decent Espresso Funnel is pretty well made (WBC 2018 Champion used them in her routine with EK43)


----------



## Oxholm (Mar 1, 2017)

sharkroman said:


> hey
> 
> Not sure if the forum allows posting links to external sites, but if you search EK43 small hopper on ebay it should be the first item
> 
> ...


Must be heavy, postage is through the roof 

Sendt fra min SM-N950F med Tapatalk


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Oxholm said:


> Must be heavy, postage is through the roof
> 
> Sendt fra min SM-N950F med Tapatalk


I notice that quite a bit with international postage on ebay.


----------



## gherop (Jun 22, 2018)

For single dosing this "small hopper" although being heavy, looks reliable and its aesthetically accepted. But is it really necessary for use in home? Any comment from a user will be appreciated.

Personally I like very much till now, the wood cover that Arrelim is using and his PF funnel in case it can't be avoided (see p.25).

But comparing the importance for using a hopper or the right coffee collector the latter in my opinion is more necessary for the home user. First it should be metallic to avoid static and spraying water. Also, it must have certain dimensions in order to have enough space (90-100ml) to "keep inside" the grinded coffee, and with an ideal top diameter that fits into the portafilter without using a Decent Espresso Funnel or other similar products. Finally we must make our life easier...


----------



## gherop (Jun 22, 2018)

My new configuration based on allerim p.25 ideas.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

gherop said:


> My new configuration based on allerim p.25 ideas.
> 
> View attachment 37709
> 
> ...


Is that Acaia dosing cup? Where did you get the lid from?


----------



## gherop (Jun 22, 2018)

It is the Portafilter Dosing Cup by ACAIA. A friend of mine did his best concerning the lid.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Not sure how I missed this thread. I am starting to see how beautiful the EK can be


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

If I'm single dosing, I either just pour them straight in or use an AeroPress funnel. Btw, just single dosed some #SSSSS and at those settings it came out a little slow (machine pre-infusion rather than manual, I'm getting lazy) but was still very nice. The volumetric doser on mine isn't that accurate, as I usually weigh anyway and either add a few beans from the hopper, or take a bit out until right. It does get pretty close though when set up.










Oh, and you needn't worry too much about popcorning on the EK, the auger takes care of that. They can blow a little dust around though from the chute.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

MildredM said:


> Not sure how I missed this thread. I am starting to see how beautiful the EK can be


Are you saying there's room for an eeek at your home?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

MildredM said:


> Not sure how I missed this thread. I am starting to see how beautiful the EK can be


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Well, I had a blind tumbler knock off for few weeks. I bought it to feed my curiosity monster and a tenner wasn't a bad price to pay. It didn't work for me as a portafilter funnel at all, but I saw someone mention that it fits in the ek43 collar.

It was a loose fit with a bit of annoying rattling. I wrapped some self amalgamating tape around to provide a snugger fit. It doesn't come in contact with beans, so I don't need to worry about food safety, methinks. I might come up with a better option in the long term.





































A joy to use! Should have went for a black one, though.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

PPapa said:


> Well, I had a blind tumbler knock off for few weeks. I bought it to feed my curiosity monster and a tenner wasn't a bad price to pay. It didn't work for me as a portafilter funnel at all, but I saw someone mention that it fits in the ek43 collar.
> 
> It was a loose fit with a bit of annoying rattling. I wrapped some self amalgamating tape around to provide a snugger fit. It doesn't come in contact with beans, so I don't need to worry about food safety, methinks. I might come up with a better option in the long term.
> 
> ...


So what is the ID and OD ?. May be able to help with a simple solution.

Jon.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

xpresso said:


> So what is the ID and OD ?. May be able to help with a simple solution.
> 
> Jon.


I'm alright, thanks Jon! I've been using it for few days now and it's been a joy.

I can only imagine it would be very tricky to get the diameter exactly right since the table suffers from vibrations when the grinder is turned on. It wasn't an issue with Niche or Ceado E37s, both of which have more sensible motors for home use!


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

The Aeropress cap isn't a snug fit for EK43 S but fits with some help (dish cloth!).. The magnets have been added by my wife, of course.


----------



## Girardian (Aug 31, 2018)

New post to old thread!

I only single dose using my EK43S. I'd love to have someone make me a lid (very thin top though as my grinder lives under a top cabinet on the kitchen counter). But one thing that I don't love is all of the mess (static) from the knocker/bag clip. Does anyone know of a better attachment for the end of this grinder, or am I stuck with moistening my beans or taking other steps to reduce static?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Misting beans is the only really effective way of minimising static on an EK.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@girardan - I know what you mean about the static, I keep a medium sized Acacia dosing cup clipped onto the bag chute when not in use to catch any stray bits.

Some judicious thwacking in between uses and brushing out once a week really helped. It's less messy than the old SJ I used to have and about the same as my Niche which did spray a bit.

@The Systemic Kid - Haven't misted the beans yet, no issues with non-stainless cast steel burrs rusting after a while?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

@northern monkey Been using a mister for years - on my previous EK with stock burrs and current with SSPs - no problems with rusting. You only need the slightest amount of misting - holding the container holding the beans a foot or more from the mister. You don't want to be spraying directly into the container.


----------



## Girardian (Aug 31, 2018)

Thanks for the suggestions. I do keep a dosing cup on between grind, heavily knock and get into the chute with a brush (what other kind of cleaning should I consider?).

I will try a gentle mist. I assume this needs to be done immediately prior to misting and not simply after a roast and once in a container?


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Girardian said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I do keep a dosing cup on between grind, heavily knock and get into the chute with a brush (what other kind of cleaning should I consider?).
> I will try a gentle mist. I assume this needs to be done immediately prior to misting and not simply after a roast and once in a container?


Must just before grinding

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

